# Mill Creek?



## mosquitoangler21 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey guys, last year one of my buddies took me to a small creek that he claims was called mill creek to do some steelhead fishing. I just recently asked him about the location of the creek because i would like to take my grandfather there but he can't remember where it is located. He thinks its located in Lake county or ashtabula, but I can't find a mill creek anywhere when I try to google it. Maybe he has the name wrong not sure, but if anyone has any ideas where it might be located, any info would be great. Thanks guys.


----------



## Thrash44047 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well it runs thru Ashtabula and Lake, if you go to one of the metro parks in S Madison Ohio it runs parallel to the Grand the dumps in that would be your best bet i would think for Steelies, but im by far not an expert on steelies just know the creek runs from Madison to Jefferson and beyond think it starts in Kingsville but not sure.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

There is a mill creek! And yes, it is off the Grand.


----------



## minnowman (Oct 30, 2008)

Sure you're not talking about red mill creek in perry?


----------



## Thrash44047 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mill Creek flows thru Jeffeson by 307, some kid drowned there a few years back in a flood. There are a few spots to access it around Ashtabula County, I have fished it from several but with little luck, I know there is also access in a few of the Lake Metroparks, or so I have been told. I know there is a definate Mill Creek in Jefferson because I live here and the damn thing floods 4-6 time a year(minor flooding). I have fished a few of the access points. I really don't know where the steelies would be so Im no help there. But if there are any Jeffersonialns on the fourms that know a good spot PLEASE PM me Id like to know.


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Check your PM


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I have fished Mill before and I prefer other creeks. It's mainly fly water.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

75% unfishable
20% fly water
5% other
This SMALL creek is tough to get to and densly populated with downed timber from flooding! The "fishable" parts will have way to many people!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

There are no small tribs in northern Ohio that have steelhead in them.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> There are no small tribs in northern Ohio that have steelhead in them.


LOL!!! Thats funny


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> There are no small tribs in northern Ohio that have steelhead in them.


Seriously. Trout don't like little creeks.
Look at this pic. Those are goldfish.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

haha...now that is funny. I was wandering where my goldfish went...

-KSU


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Seriously. Trout don't like little creeks.
> Look at this pic. Those are goldfish.


Sight fishermans paradise!


----------



## mosquitoangler21 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys, i found it and fished it last week and it was pretty crowded and the water was fairly low with a lot of trees in the water, but i did hook up on a few. Thanks again


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

pretty crowded??? Nooooooooooooooo......ummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

HMMMM, crowded! alot of trees in water!, low water.... That's the place!!!


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

fished mill creek at hogsback ridge tonight no catch but saw a guy walkin out with what was about an 8 lber


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

!%to all wow better luck next time that patience fishin :F for those who didnt catch anything earlier just gotta be patiet and they will strike


----------

